# Wife's ideal president.



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

*LOVE IT!!*


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

[background=transparent]FIVE RULES TO REMEMBER IN LIFE:
1. Money cannot buy happiness, but its more comfortable to cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle.
2. Forgive your enemy, but remember the bastard's name.
3. Help someone when they are in trouble and they will remember you when they're in trouble again.
4. Many people are alive only because it's illegal to shoot them.[/background]

[background=transparent]_5. Trying to debate facts with Obama supporters is like trying to pick up dog shit by its clean end. _[/background]


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems like I just seen that somewhere?









Nice talkin with you today,Tom.


----------

